# Please help me identify the name of this hymn/song



## dsl

I heard this in a chapel today and thought it was beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

Not the faintest idea, we do have a general question identifying thread perhaps more traffic over there...just a thought .


----------



## Barelytenor

It's usually called "If thou but trust in God to guide thee" or "If thou but suffer God to guide thee." Popular hymn in the Lutheran and Presbyterian churches and probably other Protestant religions.

https://www.opc.org/hymn.html?hymn_id=332

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Guest

Bach wer nur den lieben gott lässt walten choral BWV 691






We go international.:tiphat:


----------



## Barelytenor

Wow, that Korean Men's Mission Choir really rocks! Great blend and spectacular tenors!

Thanks for sharing that.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------

